# Very important Baptist Histories



## Zadok (Jun 16, 2009)

To all interested parties I thought I would point out that Google have now scanned and made available the full 4 volumes of Ivimey's and Thomas Crosby's Histories of the English Baptists.

You will find the download links on my blog at Book-academy blog

Happy reading!


----------



## Herald (Jun 16, 2009)

I downloaded all of them. Excellent resource.


----------

